# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  het pied dinker - yellow belly babies?

## vpjimmyd

Parents were het pied (dinker) x 66% poss. het pied:

Kids came out looking pretty interesting. I can't help but wonder if there's some yellowbelly or something else in there. There's the arrowhead mark on the head, some pretty decent flames and high-white sides and some pretty yellow coloration around the belly. This first girl had the best markings. What do you think? Yellowbelly or just side effects of the het pied? Dad's in shed or I'd post pics of him, too.

most YB-looking girl:

didn't get a great shot of the flames

obviously a really strong pied marker in this one, but does the rest of the belly have the "checkerboard" look of a YB?


And here are a few of the siblings:

Girl 2:



Girl 3:



So whaddya think?

----------


## Redneck_Crow

I don't know what effect the het pied markings would have on yb, but I don't really see the checkering that my yb girl has.   I'll be the first to admit that I am not that great at spotting yellow bellies.  

What I am seeing is nice het pied markings.

----------

vpjimmyd (07-23-2011)

----------


## LadyOhh

Those are not Yellowbellies.

Those lines, since not mottled or yellow or granitey enough, are Het Pied Markers. This DOES NOT mean, however, that they are guaranteed carriers of the gene. It does seem to be a more than 50% likely indicator, however.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (07-23-2011),vpjimmyd (07-23-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Definitely nice looking belly's but not yellowbelly's.

----------

vpjimmyd (07-23-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl

yb belly


normal belly

----------

vpjimmyd (07-23-2011)

----------


## vpjimmyd

Thanks, guys. Does the arrowhead marker on the head mean anything?

----------


## SilverDemon

Just a light spot on the head.

The yellowbelly spot on the head, from what I've seen, is almost always in a triangle shape.

----------


## spitzu

> Thanks, guys. Does the arrowhead marker on the head mean anything?


Another het pied marker, in my opinion.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...et-Pied-Marker

----------

